
Bitcoin core developers ready to switch algorithm, obsoleting all current miners - the_rosentotter
https://np.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/41aocn/httpsbitcoinorgenbitcoincorecapacityincreases_why/cz0z9ym
======
wmf
This looks like alarmism based on one person speaking hypothetically.

Update: The term "core developer" is becoming confusing, because this thread
is talking about a future scenario where Bitcoin == Bitcoin Classic and
Bitcoin Core becomes the _minority_ chain. Being a minority, it probably would
be safer for Core to change algorithms to prevent 51% attacks, but the
practical impact would be minimal since Core would probably be worthless at
that point.

~~~
the_rosentotter
Depends on how hypothetical you consider the proposed hard fork is. On paper
the majority of miners and most major bitcoin companies are ready to switch:
[https://forum.bitcoin.com/bitcoin-discussion/72-of-miners-
ha...](https://forum.bitcoin.com/bitcoin-discussion/72-of-miners-have-stated-
support-for-bitcoin-classic-as-of-16-jan-2016-t4892.html)

And that 'one person' is arguably the most influential core developer, given
that four other core developers work for his company.

